# Need help with mixer and camcorder



## mtcomsys (Jun 15, 2010)

Greetings everyone!

Im planning to buy a behringer-1202 or behringer-802 model, similar to the one posted here:
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ection/21044-microphone-behringer-1202-a.html

I was advice to hook microphones to the mixer and from the Main Out section plug cables from it to the mic connector of the camcorder. This way if I record video with sound, say like somebody is talking his/her lips will synchronize better that way. Problem is my camcorder does not have a (mic) connector. It has a AV connector. 
Can I still do this or is there a way to go around it or can you guys point me where to go for the answer? This is very important for a school project Im planning. Thanks in advance!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If it's an AV input you'll be fine. If it's an output only, you will have to sync them later, or buy a new camera.


----------



## mtcomsys (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks for your answer. By AV input you mean the connector where I will plug the jack?
I want to be sure I can do this. I took the idea from here:
http://www.schooltube.com/video/0bfac411da5946479fa8/Connecting-Equipment


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, where you plug the AV cable into the camera. Post your camera make and model and I can tell you if it has an input.


----------



## mtcomsys (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks again for your answer. Is a JVC camcorder GR-D73U.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Page 34 explains how to record analog input signals, but I'm not sure you can use the audio from the AV cable, but the built in camera. You'll just have to try it.


----------



## mtcomsys (Jun 15, 2010)

I really appreciate the time you took to help me, thanks!
This morning I did run a test, I connected a mic to the AV connector of the camcorder and the camcorder was in turn connected to my pc via firewire. I used Adobe Visual Communicator and after some adjustments I did get the results I was expecting ... good synch from the recording.

Now If I decide to get the Behringer 802 model, what part of the mixer should I connect the audio cable, I dont see the "Main Out" section there or should I go with the Behringer Xenyx 1202?
Thanks in advance and have a good one! 

---------*Update*: I did see the Main Out connectors on the Behringer 802 lol


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

802 has both a main out and a tape out.


----------

